# أعلنت قوات الجيش المصرى ( ا للى مستقصد شباب المنتدى ) قبول العضو mikel coco ضمن قواته



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2009)

*






جائنا البيان التالى...

أحم أحم :smil16:

أعلن السيد الرئيس ( اللى شكله مستقصد منتدانااااااا الله يسامحه :11azy: ) الخبر التالى 

أنضمام العضو المبارك مايكل كوكو إلى قوات الجيش المصرى لما وجد فيه من شجاعة وقوة تحمل 

فى أثناء تدريباته وإليكم بعض الصور فأبقوا معانا 30:

أستطاع مايكل أن يثبت قدرته الفائقة على الطيران كما ترون :hlp:











وأثبت أيضا كفاءته على تحمل البرد وذلك لما سوف يشاهده من أيام فى الجيش 

لانها بالفعل أيام سووووودة هههه











وكماااااااا ترون بالصور أثبت كوكو كفائته ولذا أصر السيد الرئيس على أخذ مايكل ضمن 

قواته وسوف يقوم بتدريبه على أعلى مستوى ثم تصديره للخارج 30:

ههههههه

وعندما قام السيد الرئيس بأذاعة الخبر بين الجنود طااااااار الجنود فرحا 

وقاموا بدبح عجل مثمن لفرحتهم الغير موصووووفة كما ترون بالصورة 






عجل مثمن عجل مثمن يعنى :hlp: هههههههههه

وبكده أنتهى البيان الحكوووووووووومى....

يؤسفنى أنى كالعادة أبلغكم الأخبار اللى مش ظريفة :smi411:

مايكل كوكو هيدخل الجيش خلاص علشان اللى يحب يبعت حاجة لكوبتك ولا حاجة هههه

بجد بقى...

هو لسه مابين ظابط وعسكرى فأحنا مش طماعين هنطلب من ربنا أنه يدخل وعسكرى 

أتمنى أن كلنااااااااا نذكره فى صلاتنا 

وكلنااا بنقولك يا كوكووووووو أحنا فعلا مش هننسااااااااااك وأنشاء الله ترجع لنا بألف سلامه *​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أعلنت قوات الجيش المصرى ( الله مستقصد شباب المنتدى ) قبول العضو mikel coco ضمن قواته*

*ايه ده مايكل كوكو رايح علي الجيش بيتجند بين رفاقه ...............

يا تري الصول سميح هيديك كام مربع بس اعتقد كل واحد علي حسب حجمه

صاعقة صاعقة صاعقة

تروح وترجع بالسلامة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا كوكو
وتخلص الجيش على خير​*


----------



## vetaa (23 فبراير 2009)

*مايكل الظبووووووووووووووط
يلا الجيش للجدعان يا رااااااااجل
وربنا معااااااااك دونت وورى

بجد محدش عارف ربنا قصده اية
متضايقش وان شاء الله الامور كلها تبقى فل

ابقى قولنا اخبارك يا ظبووووووووووووط
انا فرحانه بقالنا واسطه
هيييييه ههههههههه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا معاااك يا مااااايكل
حقيقى هتووووحشنا وهتفضل فى بالنا وفى صلواتنا طوووول فترة غياابك عننا 
تروووح وترجعلنا بألف سلامه*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 فبراير 2009)

*



ربنــــــــــا معــــــــــــــاك يا مايكل
تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
انشاءالله الوقت يعدى بسرعة
اوعى تنسى ( ربنا موجود )​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 فبراير 2009)

الجيش مشكلة الله يكون بعونك يا مايكل...

لم اجرب الجيش ما فيش عندنا تنجيد اجباري انما اختياري

بدولارات يعني هههههههههه

بس مجربها بمليشيا اصولية انما مسيحية..ومع نظافة الشباب

لانهم باختيارهم موجودين ويستطيعوا في اي وقت ان يذهبوا للراحة..الى بيوتهم يعني..

لما بيقلعه الحذاء.. لازم بعدها غسيل روايا.. او الرئة..

المشكلة في منهم بعد الغسيل هكذا..؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!

الله يكون في عونك اخي مايكل وها نشتقلك..وتبقى طمنا عن اخبارك...

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك يا مايكل 

وان شاء الله فتره الجيش تعدى بسرعه 

وترجعلنا بالف سلامه 

ربنا يقويك ويحرسك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2009)

*ميييييييكى معلش ياعسول 
انشالله تخلص الجيش والقرف ده على خييييييير
وبجد اوعى تزعل وكل حاجة تكون كويسة بأذن ربنا​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 فبراير 2009)

*ولا يهمك يا مايكل الجيش للرجالة برضه*

*بس خد بالك من الصول سميح أحمد عبدالله علشان ايده تقيله*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 فبراير 2009)

*الرب يكون معك يا مايكل وانشالله فترة وحتعدي على خير​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2009)

*حاجه تزعل بجد *
*معلش بقي يا مايكل السجن قصدي الجيش للجدعان *
*شد حيلك *
*وترجعلنا بالسلامه *
*واكيد كلنا هنفتقدك *
*اوعي تزعل *
*كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 فبراير 2009)

*بجد ادايقت جدا ربنا معاك وترجعلنا بالف سلامة 

وبجد مش مهننساك ابدا وربنا يعديها على خير وبازن يسوع عسكرى ​*


----------



## grges monir (25 فبراير 2009)

*رينا معاك ويرعاك مايكل وفترة وهتعدى كويسة بأذن يسوع*
*بس اوعى تكون علاقتك فى الجيش مع الصول بتاعك زى الشاويش عطية واسماعيل ياسين ههههههههههه*
*هتوحشنا كل اجازة لازم تدخل ونشوفك*
*سلام المسيح معاك*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك ويقويك
وترجع بالف سلامه
وتخلص الفتره دى على خير
هتوحشنا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر 
ومش هننساك
وام النور تدبر الامور دايما
واكيد كلنا هنصلى من اجلك
​


----------



## botros_22 (25 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك يا مايكل
وان شاء الله تدخل عسكرى وتاخد سنة
وترجع لينا بالف سلامة
​


----------



## sosana (25 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك يا كوكو وترجع بالسلامة انشاءالله تنورنا تاني
بجد هنفتقدك اوووووووووووي​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك يا مايكل 

انا اتمنى تكون عسكرى سنه وتتقضى بالطول والعرض

ارحم من ظابط 3 سنين

ترجع بالف سلامه وتكون سنه خفيفه  عليك 

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (28 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك يا مايكل وهو اية الحكاية بتتسحبوا واحد واحد لية كدة ربنا يكون معاكم
ميرسى يا مرمر على مواضيعك الجامدة دى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

الواااااااااد اللى هيلبس ظابط ده هرب ولا ايه :hlp:

مش ييجى نقطع فى فروته شوية قبل ما يمشى :t30:

انت ياااااااااااااااد ياكوكو ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*انتي عمله حفله عشان دخلت الجيش ولا ايه يابت يا مرمر

ياله اللي عايز حاجه من كوبتك يبعتلي وانا اقوله

هنبقي دفعه واحده

شكرا ليكي مرموره وصلواتك معايا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: أعلنت قوات الجيش المصرى ( الله مستقصد شباب المنتدى ) قبول العضو mikel coco ضمن قواته*



jesus156 قال:


> *ايه ده مايكل كوكو رايح علي الجيش بيتجند بين رفاقه ...............
> 
> يا تري الصول سميح هيديك كام مربع بس اعتقد كل واحد علي حسب حجمه
> 
> ...




*الصول سميح تعيش انتي بقي

اتكل علي الله من زمان

شكرا يا روكا ووصليلي كتير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا كوكو
> وتخلص الجيش على خير​*




*ربنا يخليكي يا كوكي


صلواتك معايا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *مايكل الظبووووووووووووووط
> 
> الشماته باينه في عينيكي يابت يا فيتا​​
> يلا الجيش للجدعان يا رااااااااجل
> ...




*واسطه مش بقلك شمتانه

شكلي دخلت الجيش بسبب دعواتك يابت

صليلي كتير والا هوريكي الواسطه هتعمل ايه :smil8:​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا معاااك يا مااااايكل
> حقيقى هتووووحشنا وهتفضل فى بالنا وفى صلواتنا طوووول فترة غياابك عننا
> تروووح وترجعلنا بألف سلامه*




*ربنا يخليكي يا دندن

وانشاء الله اقضي الجيش وارجعلكم تاني

شكرا يا دوونا وربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ميرسي يا بربر كتير

ربنا يخليكي ياقمر

وربنا موجود ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الجيش مشكلة الله يكون بعونك يا مايكل...
> 
> لم اجرب الجيش ما فيش عندنا تنجيد اجباري انما اختياري
> 
> ...




*طب ياريت يبقي عندنا نظام الاختياري

بدولارات او ياليورو حتي

شكرا ليك استاذي العزيز كليم

وتحياتي لك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مايكل
> 
> وان شاء الله فتره الجيش تعدى بسرعه
> 
> ...




*ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

صليلي كتير ياجميل

العدرا تحميك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ميييييييكى معلش ياعسول
> انشالله تخلص الجيش والقرف ده على خييييييير
> وبجد اوعى تزعل وكل حاجة تكون كويسة بأذن ربنا​*




*
الحمد لله طبعا يابنت العدرا

وربنا يستر والجيش يعدي علي خير

شكرا ياقمر علي كلامك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

elsalib قال:


> *ولا يهمك يا مايكل الجيش للرجالة برضه*
> 
> 30:​
> *بس خد بالك من الصول سميح أحمد عبدالله علشان ايده تقيله*
> ...




*لو الصول سميح قاللي حاجه

اقوله اني تبعك وربنا يستر :t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *الرب يكون معك يا مايكل وانشالله فترة وحتعدي على خير​*




*شكرا ياقمر علي كلامك الحلو


وانشاء الله فتره وتعدي  :heat:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حاجه تزعل بجد *
> 
> *شكلي هعيط​*
> *معلش بقي يا مايكل السجن قصدي الجيش للجدعان *
> ...



*
هشد يختي أنشاء الله 

شكرا يا ميرو علي كلامك الجميل

وربنا يحميكي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد ادايقت جدا ربنا معاك وترجعلنا بالف سلامة
> 
> وبجد مش مهننساك ابدا وربنا يعديها على خير وبازن يسوع عسكرى ​*




*عسكري أو ظبوط مش هتفرق كتير

رغم ان الظبوط ارحم شويه

شكرا ليكي يا جيجي علي شعورك الجميل

وربنا يحميكي ياقمر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *رينا معاك ويرعاك مايكل وفترة وهتعدى كويسة بأذن يسوع*
> *بس اوعى تكون علاقتك فى الجيش مع الصول بتاعك زى الشاويش عطية واسماعيل ياسين ههههههههههه*
> *هتوحشنا كل اجازة لازم تدخل ونشوفك*
> *سلام المسيح معاك*



*
ربنا يستر يا جرجس

وبالذات اول شهرين

شكرا ليك ياجميل

وتحياتي ليك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> ربنا معاك ويقويك
> وترجع بالف سلامه
> وتخلص الفتره دى على خير
> هتوحشنا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر
> ...




*شكرا سمسمه علي كلامك الجميل

ويارب تعدي علي خير 

صليلي كتير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مايكل
> وان شاء الله تدخل عسكرى وتاخد سنة
> وترجع لينا بالف سلامة
> ​




*شكرا ياجميل علي كلامك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

ربنا معاك وتخلص الجيش على خير
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

sosana قال:


> ربنا معاك يا كوكو وترجع بالسلامة انشاءالله تنورنا تاني
> بجد هنفتقدك اوووووووووووي​




*ربنا يخليكي يا سوسانا


وصلواتك معايا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مايكل
> 
> انا اتمنى تكون عسكرى سنه وتتقضى بالطول والعرض
> 
> ...




*الظابط ارحم بكتير حتي لو 3 سنين

اللي يختاره ربنا اكيد احسن ليه

شكرا ليكي يا ممتي 

وصليلي كتير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> ربنا معاك يا مايكل وهو اية الحكاية بتتسحبوا واحد واحد لية كدة ربنا يكون معاكم
> ميرسى يا مرمر على مواضيعك الجامدة دى




*شكلهم مستقصدين رجاله المنتدي

شكرا ليكي مانا مانا

وصليلي كتير​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> الواااااااااد اللى هيلبس ظابط ده هرب ولا ايه :hlp:
> 
> مش ييجى نقطع فى فروته شوية قبل ما يمشى :t30:
> 
> انت ياااااااااااااااد ياكوكو ​



*
أحم أحم أحم

حد بينادي عليه

ما انا عارف الشماته اللي فيكي يختي

معلش مشغول الايام دي كتير

ربنا يوريكي ايام سوده زي دي يا مرمر :t30:

وربنا يستر من اللي جاي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> ربنا معاك وتخلص الجيش على خير
> ​





*شكرا ياجميل علي كلامك


وربنا يستر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> أحم أحم أحم
> 
> حد بينادي عليه
> ...




يا باااااااااااااااااى 

لا بعييييينك مش هيورينى أنا أيامى كلها فوحلقى :t30:

دايما كده أصيييييل ياد أنت يااااااااد :heat:

روح ياااااارب يوعدك ب3 سنين يا بعيد 

أنا بحب أدعى قدامك اهووووووووو 30:

هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 مارس 2009)

ولا حرااااااااام بردوا..

أنت زى ابنناااا بردوا يا مايكل 

يارب 3 سنين كده وكده

هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2009)

الرب يكون معاك يا مايكل

وانشاء الله تنزل من ضابط لعسكري بس روح كشف الهيئة وانتا متبهدل واتكلم كانك مش مجمع والدغ في حروف انا عملت كدا واتكرمت اخر كرم ههههه

والجيش هو اينعم بهدلة بكل المقاييس خصوصا لو عسكري بس ايامه بتعدي والسنة اليوم اللي بيعدي مش هيرجع عليكي مرة تانية وتتعدي بالطول والعرض

ومين عارف يمكن تجيلي وحدتي اضبطك كلمة السر كتكوت ههههههههه

ربنا معاك ويسهلك ورقك


----------



## totty (4 مارس 2009)

*مايكل
عشان كده مخنوق وحيران والدموع اللى فى توقيعك

متقلقش سيبها على ربنا وهو هيكمل كل حاجه

ربنا معاك وتعدى الايام دى على طول واانشالله مش هتحس بيهم

ربنا معاك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يا باااااااااااااااااى
> 
> لا بعييييينك مش هيورينى أنا أيامى كلها فوحلقى :t30:
> 
> ...




*ايامك كلها فوحلقي قادر يا كريم

طول عمري اصيل بس انتي مش واخده بالك :11azy:

ربنا يسمع منك يختي اهو الواحد يستريح منك

عارف يختي طول عمرك بتحبي الخير دايما

ربنا يخليكي لمصر والدول المجاوره​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ولا حرااااااااام بردوا..
> 
> أنت زى ابنناااا بردوا يا مايكل
> 
> ...




*انا قولت صعبت علي البت ولا حاجه

لكن اقول ايه طيبه طول عمرها :smil8:

وربنا يسامحني بقي

ماشي يا مرموره حسابي بعدين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

Coptic Man قال:


> الرب يكون معاك يا مايكل
> 
> وانشاء الله تنزل من ضابط لعسكري بس روح كشف الهيئة وانتا متبهدل واتكلم كانك مش مجمع والدغ في حروف انا عملت كدا واتكرمت اخر كرم ههههه
> 
> ...




*ومعاك يا دفعه

هسمع نصايحك عشان انت مجرب وعارف

وربنا يستر بقي :t9:

بس الظبوط ارحم شويه في المعامله وكل حاجه

بس بقت بالواسطه هي كمان 30:

قولي بس اسم وحدتك وانا هطلب نقل علي طول

ولا اقولك انا هقلكم كتكوت ابو الليل وهما هيظبطوني :186fx:

ربنا يستر من مشوار كشف الهيئه ده

انت مجرب وعارف بقي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *مايكل
> عشان كده مخنوق وحيران والدموع اللى فى توقيعك
> 
> متقلقش سيبها على ربنا وهو هيكمل كل حاجه
> ...




_*الحيره والدموع اللي في توقيعي مش من موضوع الجيش

طب ياريت تيجي علي موضوع الجيش

اهي فتره وهتعدي بالطول او بالعرض

وكله علي ربنا معنديش غيره طبعا

شكرا ليكي تووتي​*_


----------



## GogoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*ربنا معاك يامايكل ويحافظ عليك
ويعدي الفترة دي علي خير​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (4 مارس 2009)

هتوحشنا يا حضرة الظابط 
ويمكن تكمل لحد ماتبقى اركان حرب والموضوع يعجبك
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك يا مايكل وترجع لنا بألف سلامه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *ربنا معاك يامايكل ويحافظ عليك
> ويعدي الفترة دي علي خير​*




*ربنا يخليك يا حبيبي

شكرا ليك علي كلامك الجميل

وربنا يحميك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2009)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> هتوحشنا يا حضرة الظابط
> ويمكن تكمل لحد ماتبقى اركان حرب والموضوع يعجبك
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك يا مايكل وترجع لنا بألف سلامه​




*
انا شامم ريحه شماته :t9:

ده احنا محامين زي بعض برضه

ربنا يسمع من بقك وابقي وزير كمان

ربنا يخليك ياجميل علي كلامك الحلو​*


----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2009)

*ربنا معاك يامايكل

وتخلص الجيش بسلام

هتوحشنا كتيررررر يامايكل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ربنا معاك يامايكل
> 
> وتخلص الجيش بسلام
> 
> هتوحشنا كتيررررر يامايكل​*



*
ربنا يخليكي يا ممتي

صليلي كتير 

وانشاء الله فتره تعدي علي خير​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مايو 2009)

أنت ياولاااااااااا بما أنك جيييييييييت 

تدخل تحكى لنا عن كل حاجة حصلت لك فى الجيش

والصول سميح عمل ايه بقى بالظبط 

هههههههه

بصراااااحة ده هدف الموضوع الأصلى بس متقولش لحد 

يلا يا كوكو منتظرينك ياد ياجندى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> أنت ياولاااااااااا بما أنك جيييييييييت
> 
> تدخل تحكى لنا عن كل حاجة حصلت لك فى الجيش
> 
> ...




*
أحم أحم أنا جيت

وحشتوني كلكم والمنتدي كله وحشني جدا

الحمد لله فتره التدريب عدت علي خير 30:

مركز التدريب كويس ونضيف جدا وكله تمام الحمد لله

في الاول كانت ايام صعبه شويه بس بعد كده اتعودت

وبالنسبه للصول سميح الحمد لله معملش حاجه معايا

احنا اللي عملنا معاه وطلعنا عينيه

انشاء الله همشي يوم الاربعاء عشان اترحل للوحده

وربنا يستر ويكون مكان قريب وكويس عشان سمعت انه ممكن يكون في السلوم

كفايه عليكي كده يابت يا مرمر باقي الحكايات اسرار عسكريه :t30:

وبجد وحشتني رخمتك قصدي رزلتك قصدي خفه دمك 

وربنا يسمحني علي الكلمتين دول بقي ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> أحم أحم أنا جيت
> 
> وحشتوني كلكم والمنتدي كله وحشني جدا
> ...



يا ميييييييت نهار ووووووووويلكم يا كوكو 

وأنت كمان وحشتنا أوى

الا هما سابوك بدرى ليييييه هههههه

ولا 45 يوم عدوا بسرعة للدرجة :11azy:

ايوة ايوة متعووووودة دايما ههههه

ماشى يا كوكو وحمدلله على سلامتك وكفارة ياعم الحج ​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> وبالنسبه للصول سميح الحمد لله معملش حاجه معايا
> 
> احنا اللي عملنا معاه وطلعنا عينيه
> ...



يا كوكو يا جاااااااامد 

يعنى رفعت راسناااا ياد 30:

مع انى أشك فى كده بس ماشى همشيها رفعت راسنا :gy0000:

هههههههه​



mikel coco قال:


> *
> انشاء الله همشي يوم الاربعاء عشان اترحل للوحده
> 
> وربنا يستر ويكون مكان قريب وكويس عشان سمعت انه ممكن يكون في السلوم
> ​*



الأربعاء..

بسرعة كده زعلتينى يا كوكو :yahoo:

لا بجد ياكوكو ربنا معاك ويبقى مكان قريب أنشاء الله حسب نيتك بقى 

وانا عارفة نيتك سودة يعنى من الأخر ربنا يستر عليك :new2:

ههههههه​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> كفايه عليكي كده يابت يا مرمر باقي الحكايات اسرار عسكريه :t30:
> ​*



ههههههههههه

أبتدينااااا رخامة بقى :spor22:

يلا ياد أحكى بالتفصيييييييل وخصوصا عن الأكل ايه 

وأكيد كان فيه سوس ودود وحاجات كده هههههه

شفت عرفت ازاى بقى :smil12:

يلا كمل بقى بدل ما أتهوووووور :nunu0000:​




mikel coco قال:


> *
> وبجد وحشتني رخمتك قصدي رزلتك قصدي خفه دمك
> 
> وربنا يسمحني علي الكلمتين دول بقي
> ​*



هههههههههه

غتت رخااااااااامة يا كوكو 

رد وااااااحد ليك بأيام جيشك كلهااااااا ولا كأنك غبت :smil8:

ده أنت من النهارده للأربعاء هتشوووف أيام سودة صبرك بس :heat:

لا أطمن هيسااااااامحك وانا واثقة فى كده الصراحة :hlp:

ربنااااا معاك ياكوكو وتخلص بقى وتخنقناا من رخامتك أكتر مانتا خانقنا هههه

فييييييينك من زمان ياد مكنتش لاقية حد رخم أرخم عليه من بعدك يا ضنايا 

ولنا عووووووووودة :smil16: ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> يا ميييييييت نهار ووووووووويلكم يا كوكو
> 
> *ويلكم بيكي يختي ​*
> وأنت كمان وحشتنا أوى
> ...



*
ربنا ميحرمك مني ولا من رخمتي

وانتي بتسيبي حد في حاله 

الكل اشتكي منك ومن رخمتك بس انا مش عايز اسيح

قولت يمكن البت تتهد شويه 

وبلاش ادعي عليكي عندك امتحانات قريب وانتي عرفاني

بحب اخدم طول عمري​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههه*
*منور يا كوكو *
*وحمدلله علي سلامتك*
*وانشالله الكام يوم دول يعدوا براحه وببطي*
*اوعي تفهمني غلط *
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *منور يا كوكو *
> *وحمدلله علي سلامتك*
> *وانشالله الكام يوم دول يعدوا براحه وببطي*
> ...




*منور بيكي يا حجه ميرووو

الله يسلمك ياقمر

لا متخفيش فهمتك صح هو انا مش عارف نيتك وقلبك الاسود

انتي ومرمر بتحبوا الخير طبعا

شكلي هطلع عليكي كل اللي اتعلمته في الجيش

او اجيب من الاخر واخلص عليكي واريح المنتدي كله

وابقي عملت خير قبل ما امشي​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2009)

> لا متخفيش فهمتك صح هو انا مش عارف نيتك وقلبك الاسود


دايما لماح ربنا يحرسك لشبابك يا خويا


*



شكلي هطلع عليكي كل اللي اتعلمته في الجيش

او اجيب من الاخر واخلص عليكي واريح المنتدي كله


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
احم احم 
هو الكلام علي مين عشان مش واخده بالي
لا معلش بقي 
دحنا ورانا اعضاء جدعان قووي وياخدوا بحقي لو جرالي حاجه
وبحملك المسؤليه كامله
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> دايما لماح ربنا يحرسك لشبابك يا خويا
> 
> *طول عمري لماح يختي
> 
> ...



*وحياتك كلهم معايا وساعه الضرب هيتوصوا بيكي

والبت مرمر هتبيعك في اول محطه

تحبي تجربي وتشوفي اللي اتعلمته في الجيش

ولا بلاش المسامح كريم احسن

 شوفتي انا احسن منك ازاي :t30:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

جيييييت انا جييييييت :smil16:​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> الله يسلمك وعقبال اللي في بالي:t9:
> ​*



وهو ايه اللى فى بالك ده ياد 

أياااامك مش هتعدى شكلك 

عمومااااا بعينك :smil15:​



mikel coco قال:


> *
> اكيد يختي ده انا كوكو برضه
> ​*



تصدق فكرتنى بفيلم أبو على 

هو الأخ يبقى كوكو الضعيف بردوا ؟؟؟ 

ههههههههههه​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> اكيد زعلتي عشان هقعد لسه لحد الاربعاء
> 
> هو انا مش عرفك :smil8:
> ​*



عيييييييب عليييك يا كوكو 

تعرف عنى كده بردواااااا 

صحيح ده أنت مش أصيييييل خالص :smil13:​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> نيتي انا برضه ربنا يستر عليه منك انتي
> 
> ومن دعواتك عليه كل يوم
> ...



أنااااااااااااا :love34:

ده أنت طلعة مبروكة بقى وانا ولا اعرف 

هههههههه

هى نيتك اللى مودياك فى داهية حرام تظلم الملايكة 

اللى انا منهم معااااااااك :blush2:​



mikel coco قال:


> *
> الاكل حلو الحمد لله المركز كله نضيف والمكان كله جميل
> 
> لما شفت المكان قولت اكيد مش تبع الجيش المصري
> ...



يسلااااااااااااام..!!

ده أنت بقى جندى أصيل يا كوكو 

وحكاية عمار يا مصر دى حساها زتونة كدب 

متخفاش ياااااااد قول ولا يهمك محدش مراقبك ولا حاجة 

يااااااااااافرحتى بيك 30:

كله فى السما أنت مش واخد النظارة معاك ياولا 

يالهوى يااااااخوفى أحسن يتهوروا وتبقى وحدتك فى اليكس 

وساعتها نقول يا رحمان يارحيم علينا :big4:​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> ربنا ميحرمك مني ولا من رخمتي
> 
> وانتي بتسيبي حد في حاله
> ...



صحييييييييح الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة يا جودعان :smile01

هههههههه

مين اللى أشتكى منى ده أدينى أسمه وتليفونه وعنوانه 

عشان أقوله ربنا يسامحك طبعااا :nunu0000:

مانا شكلى أتعديت منك يا كوكو :a63:

لا أطمن أنا فيرى الترم ده وبعدين أدعى براحتك 

أنااااا عندى حصانة leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> لا متخفيش فهمتك صح هو انا مش عارف نيتك وقلبك الاسود
> 
> انتي ومرمر بتحبوا الخير طبعا
> ...



مااااااالك ومال ميرو ياااااااد أنت ياد 

لا بقولك ايه أحترس مننا 

أحناااااااااا الجوز ملايكة فخاف على نفسك بقى :t30:

ههههههههه

أيووووووووة بنحب الخير للناس طبعا مش ملايكة 

شفت بقى انت أعترفت بلسانك ازاى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> والبت مرمر هتبيعك في اول محطه
> ​*



هو الحج جاى من الجيش يهدى النفوس ولا اااااااايه :t32:

يا أستاذ بوتجاز يوووووه قصدى يا كوكوووو مش أناااااا 

وخالى بالك بقى ده أحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو وكتبنا عليه 

ههههههه

خلاص يا ميرووووو قلبك أبيض أنا هوصى عليه الصول سميح :big4:

حرام مايكل زى ابننا بردوا ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هو الحج جاى من الجيش يهدى النفوس ولا اااااااايه :t32:​
> 
> يا أستاذ بوتجاز يوووووه قصدى يا كوكوووو مش أناااااا ​
> وخالى بالك بقى ده أحنا اللى دهنا الهوا دوكو وكتبنا عليه ​
> ...


* معلش يا مرمر يا حبيبتي *
*ماهو اللي ميعرفش يقول عدس*
*ودا وقع بين مين*
*مرمر وميرووو*
*يعني يقري الفاتحه علي روحه بقي*
*لالا مفيش رحمه ولا سماح *
*بس ممكن عشاتن خاطرك انتي بس افكر:t9:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2009)

شفتى يا ميروووووووو 

الواد كوكو مظهرش من أمبارح 

تفتكرى تهديدنا عمل معاه شغل ؟ :t9:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مايو 2009)

*حظكم حلو انتوا الاتنين 

مش عندي وقت ارد عليكم 

وكمان النت بيعملها معايا كتير ويفصل

حتي النت عينيكم فيه يا ساتر منكم 

صلولي كتير بقي عشان اكمل الجيش علي خير

ولما اجي الاجازه الجايه انشاء الله ارد عليكم

عشان اخد حقي منكم​*


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2009)

ترجع بألف سلامه يا مايكل

ربنا معاك 

ويارب تكون فى مكان كويس​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ترجع بألف سلامه يا مايكل
> 
> ربنا معاك
> 
> ويارب تكون فى مكان كويس​



*
ميرسي جدا ليكي يا ممتي

ربنا يحميكي ويبارك حياتك

شكرا ليكي وصليلي دائما​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حظكم حلو انتوا الاتنين
> 
> مش عندي وقت ارد عليكم
> 
> ...



ربناااااااااااا معاك ياكوكو 

وترجع بالسلامة وأنشاء الله يكون مكان كويس 

​


----------

